# Looking for a partner to do a paw RP



## Turkeyishere (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm a 18 year old male red fox named Zeki. That has always had a soft spot for paws. Massages, snuggles, worship and much more. I prefer the sub role but I can do both. If anyone is interested. My discord is Zeki Tilki#7432. Hope to see you soon.


----------

